# Wolf and Coyote



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I got this in a email. Its amazing how much bigger the wolf is! No wonder they can destroy herds of elk.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice pair of coyotes there. I really like the darker one. Where is the picture of the wolf?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh yeah  :O•-:


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

wow i didnt realise wolves were so much bigger 
is Utah going to allow wolf hunting


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, that's a great comparison


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool pic Mike. Do you know where it was taken?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I'll sell my .223 and buy a .308. _(O)_ I'm not sure the .223 is big enough for coyotes anymore.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Those coyotes look alot alike in a scope.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like an adult and a pup to me....stinking coyotes! Kill em all!


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

from what I've been told the only way to distinguish a wolf from a coyote is if it has a radio collar on it


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: Wolf and Coyote*



hnt4food said:


> from what I've been told the only way to distinguish a wolf from a coyote is if it has a radio collar on it


???

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

the ones with collars are the hybrids that escaped from some idiot's back yard. Those people are even more stupid than the ones that own pitbulls.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think he meant the radio tracking collars.

If I happened to run across a wolf that had died of natural causes, and he happened to have a radio collar, I'd neatly place it in the undercarriage of an over-the-road big rig and see how far that little wolfie traveled!!!

Remember kids, SSS.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If the owner thought enough of his pet to put a tracking collar on it, you would think he thought enough of it to go out and find it when it ran away.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> the ones with collars are the hybrids that escaped from some idiot's back yard. Those people are even more stupid than the ones that own pitbulls.


I havent heard this story. When did this happen?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

2-3 years ago up Spanish Fork canyon, if i remember correctly.


----------

